# Falla con una Impresora Epson



## jaime07 (Mar 5, 2009)

Buenas tardes amigos de Foros de Electrónica. Tengo un problema con una impresora Epson Modelo C43. El caso es que estaba resecado las tinta en los inyectores, lo limpie con un liquido limpiador de Inyectores y empezó a Imprimir, imprimió  solo cuatro y luego se acabó la tinta, lo reemplacé por un Nuevo pero no original(El catucho d ela tinta anterior tambien no era original), y no imprime nada. Desmonte el cabezal de los inyectores y inyecté el liquido limpiador con una jeringa y  se ve que pasa normal por los inyectores sin obstrucción alguna, la tinta pasa tambien normal, el cabezal se mueve, pero no imprime nada. Probe la continuidad de la Resistencia F1 que esta en la placa madre de la impresora y hay continuidad normal. Ayudenme amigos, no se que es lo que pueda ser la falla o el problema. ¿O el problema seran los cartuchos? pero en la primera vez que lo limpie lo puse una que no es original y imprimió y ahora nada..

Gracias


----------



## Javier Henan Re (Mar 5, 2009)

pongale la firma  es el cartucho  a veces no vienen bien sellados y uno no se da cuenta  trabajan normal unos momentos y luego  :   se secaron  coloque  originales


----------



## unleased! (Mar 8, 2009)

Pon el carrito de la tinta en posición para extraer el cartucho y dale al botón para que cargue. repitelo un par de veces. Las Epson son muy quisquillosas con las tintas de competencia y te tira error en el panel o simplemente no imprimen. Haz como si cambiaras el cartucho un par de veces y al final lo traga. No es problema de la impresora ni de los inyectores, lo que pasa es que de fabrica las programan así para que den problemas y te compres los originales. Es como la historia del contador interno, cuando llevan "x" copias hechas (un ejemplo 2000) se bloquean y hacen como si hubiera un error y lo único que puedes hacer es resetear ese contador a través de un programa que, por desgracia aún no he encontrado.

Saludos!


----------



## Don Barredora (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola gente, tengo una epson 777 y no imprime.. estoy tratando limpiando el cabezal y nada.. que formas conocen para la limpieza del cabezal??  



> Es como la historia del contador interno, cuando llevan "x" copias  hechas (un ejemplo 2000) se bloquean y hacen como si hubiera un error y  lo único que puedes hacer es resetear ese contador a través de un  programa que, por desgracia aún no he encontrado.



El programa puede ser el SSC Service Utility.

Saludos!


----------



## Don Barredora (Abr 3, 2011)

Alguna otra sugerencia?


----------

